# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Στερεοφωνικός Ενισχυτής 2ΧEL34

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σας παρουσιάζω τον ενισχυτή με τον οποίο ακούω μουσική τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια. Η κατασκευή είναι με λυχνίες και αποδίδει 2Χ45Wrms. Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν του φίλου μου jan41 αλλά στην πορεία έγιναν κάποιες μετατροπές. Το αλουμινένιο σασί κατασκευάστηκε από φύλλο αλουμινίου πάχους 3mm σε μηχανουργείο και καλύφθηκε στα πλάγια με ξύλο κερασιάς. Το φινίρισμα έγινε ως εξής: Αφού γυαλοχαρτίστηκε, περάστηκε 3 χέρια αστάρι αλουμινίου δυο συστατικών (Adhex ή Wash Primer). Το αστάρι γυαλοχαρτίστηκε καλά και ψεκάστηκε 4-5 χέρια σπρέι μαύρο ματ (Cosmos Spray). Οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου είχαν παραγγελθεί στο παλιό κατάστημα του Βάλτερ (πρώην Καραλή) στην πλατεία Αγ. Ιωάννη Καρύτση στην Αθήνα. Η κατασκευή είχε γίνει από έναν ηλικιωμένο τεχνίτη ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με κάποιες πληροφορίες, δεν ζει πια. Οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου έχουν πλεκτά τυλίγματα και η απόκριση συχνότητας του ενισχυτή είναι 10Hz-70kHz @3dB. Ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας έχει ηλεκτροστατική και μαγνητική θωράκιση (ένα φύλλο χαλκού ανάμεσα στο πρωτεύον και στα δευτερεύοντα χωρίς να κάνει βραχυκυκλωμένη σπείρα και άλλο ένα βραχυκυκλωμένο φύλλο χαλκού γύρω από τον πυρήνα εξωτερικά). Να σημειωθεί ότι ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας έχει τον άξονά του κάθετο ως προς τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου για την αποφυγή των θορύβων 50Hz εξ επαγωγής. Επίσης έχει λήψεις στα 300 και 320VAC. Στα 320VAC η ισχύς του ενισχυτή είναι 2Χ55W αλλά οι λυχνίες εξόδου θερμαίνονται περισσότερο. Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας τους είναι 30mA στην κάθοδο. Η αρνητική ανάδραση ρυθμίστηκε στα 6dB διότι εκεί ήταν το καλύτερο ακουστικό αποτέλεσμα. Ο ενισχυτής οδηγεί δυο ηχεία Chario Syntar T200 (κολώνες) και οι πηγές είναι ένα CD Marantz 67SE και ένα πικάπ Thorens 166 με κεφαλή Pickering PDA και προενισχυτή μαγνητικής κεφαλής από το Ελέκτορ με ολοκληρωμένα OPA27. Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες και το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή με το τροφοδοτικό του σε pdf.
Το σχέδιο του προενισχυτή θα το βρείτε εδώ:

Προενισχυτής RIAA-1
                Κατασκευάστε ένα προενισχυτή RIAA με ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα

..................................................  .......................................

----------

toliis69 (18-10-20)

----------


## costas81

...όταν λέω εγώ ότι πρόκειται για τρελό επιστήμονα....μια απορία μόνο που την έχω εδώ και καιρό...τόση καλωδίωση ειδικά στη βαθμίδα του μεταγωγού δεν εισάγει βόμβους και θόρυβο παρά το μπλεντάζ..???...παλαιότερα, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα το site νομίζω ήταν από ΗΠΑ....θα προσπαθήσω να το βρώ, είχα δει ένα κιτ ενισχυτή με λάμπες el34 νομίζω...και ήταν σε τυπωμένο...γιατί όλοι χρησιμοποιείτε καλώδια για τις συνδέσεις????...ενώ υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κατασκευάσετε τυπωμένα...???.....μήπως δεν παίζει ρόλο σε αυτές τις κατασκευές...???.....και για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε....καταπληκτική κατασκευή..εύγε!!!....γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να αλλάξεις τα κουμπιά και να βάλεις χρώματος ασημί???..ίσως να δείξει ακόμα πιο όμορφος..!!!?? :Wink:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να αρχίσω από το τελευταίο: όταν κατασκευάστηκε ο ενισχυτής δεν βρήκα πιο ταιριαστά κουμπιά και από τότε έμειναν έτσι. Τώρα που το είπες όμως, φαίνεται πως έχεις δίκιο, μπορεί να τα αλλάξω. Τα καλώδια δεν εισάγουν βόμβο. Αν το volume ανοιχτεί στο τέρμα, κολλώντας το αυτί στο ηχείο δεν ακούγεται απολύτως τίποτε από το woofer και το midrange, μόνο ένα μόλις ακουστό φύσημα από το tweeter που χάνεται εντελώς όταν το αυτί απομακρυνθεί περίπου 2-3 εκατοστά. Αν δεις το σχέδιο, η τροφοδοσία νημάτων των προενισχυτριών είναι DC γι' αυτό το λόγο. Αν τον ενισχυτή τον κατασκεύαζα τώρα, δεν θα έβαζα επιλογή Tape Monitor αλλά μόνο εισόδους Line διότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ πια κασετόφωνο.
Είναι σημαντικό τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια που είναι μέσα στον ενισχυτή αλλά και αυτά που συνδέουν τις πηγές να είναι καλής ποιότητας και χαμηλής χωρητικότητας. Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα εσωτερικά καλώδια data PCM 120Ω από σταθμό βάσης GSM της Ericsson και εξωτερικά interconnect καλώδια IF 75Ω από ραδιοζεύξη High Capacity της SIEMENS (προμηθεύτηκα ρετάλια της κινητής τηλεφωνίας).

----------


## IOANNIS

απλα τελειος!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## xazopartalos

> απλα τελειος!!!!!



Ioannis μας ξεσκισε θα του διξω που θα παει θα γινω ποιο τρελος. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Τελειος τρελε τα λογια ειναι περιτα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ, φίλοι μου για τα καλά σας λόγια. Μάλλον τώρα θα στραφώ προς τους μC, βαρέθηκα πια τις λυχνίες. Για τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια λέω πραγματικά αλήθεια, προέρχονται από ψηφιακές ραδιοζεύξεις, έχουν διπλή θωράκιση και πολύ μικρότερη χωρητικότητα από πολλά άλλα, περίπου 40-50pF ανά μέτρο και δεν επηρεάζουν ιδιαίτερα τις υψηλές ακουστικές συχνότητες. Το αρχικό καλώδιο interconnect του CD είχε χωρητικότητα 300pF και ήταν για πέταμα!
Ο ενισχυτής έχει πάτο από το ίδιο πάχος αλουμινίου με το σασί. Όταν ο πάτος είναι βιδωμένος, κάνει πλήρη θωράκιση και δεν περνά θόρυβος από πουθενά.

ΥΓ. Αυτός ο ενισχυτής είναι σχετικά κοινότυπος μπροστά στις λαμπάτες κατασκευές που κάνει ο jan41!!!

----------


## costas81

Για τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια λέω πραγματικά αλήθεια, προέρχονται από ψηφιακές ραδιοζεύξεις, έχουν διπλή θωράκιση και πολύ μικρότερη χωρητικότητα από πολλά άλλα, περίπου 40-50pF ανά μέτρο και δεν επηρεάζουν ιδιαίτερα τις υψηλές ακουστικές συχνότητες. Το αρχικό καλώδιο interconnect του CD είχε χωρητικότητα 300pF και ήταν για πέταμα!


χμμμ...αυτό που γράφεις εδώ με έβαλε σε σκέψεις...για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα αν θέλεις κοίτα μια στιγμή ένα θέμα που άνοιξα παλιότερα στο πεδίο εικόνα ήχος με τίτλο βοήθεια για προενισχυτή-τελικό σχετικά με πρόβλημα θορύβου...κα αν θες απάντησέ μου...το αναφέρω καθώς ακόμα κι αν συνδέσω απευθείας συσκευή dvd στον τελικό πάλι έχω θόρυβο..μήπως το πρόβλημα όμως είναι μη συμβατότητα στην αντίσταση εισόδου του τελικού με τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές...ζητώ συγγνώμη από όλα τα μέλη που θέλουν να θαυμάσουν και να διαβάσουν για την υπέρχη κατασκευή του τρελού επιστήμονα....

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα στο forum  δημητρη μπραβο ωραια κατασκευη βλεπω και εσυ μετασχηματιστες ultra linear αυτο εναι φιλε λαμπες για καλο ηχο για να κατασκευασεις εναν ενισχυτη με τραντζιστορ  που να σταθει διπλα σε λαμπατο αντε να βρεις σχεδια υλικα εκτος αν δωσεις καμια 10καρια χιλιαδες ευρω, και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## jan41

Ναι Δημητρη τον θυμαμαι!Πολυ ομορφος!,,, :Thumbup1:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε costas81, δεν γνωρίζω από που μπορεί να προέρχεται ο θόρυβος που αναφέρεις. Μπορεί να είναι ελάττωμα (διαρροές) του DVD ιδιαίτερα αν είναι κάποιο φθηνό από σουπερμάρκετ. Μπορεί να φταίει και το καλώδιο, αν δεν έχει καλή θωράκιση. Δοκίμασε με το ίδιο καλώδιο να συνδέσεις στην ίδια είσοδο μια άλλη συσκευή πχ CD ή κασετόφωνο για να δεις αν εξαφανίζεται ο θόρυβος. Γενικά, τα προβλήματα με βόμβους ή θορύβους είναι διαφορετικά κάθε φορά και θέλουν έλεγχο και αντιμετώπιση επί τόπου. Υπάρχουν βέβαια κανόνες όπως η χρήση θωρακίσεων, σωστές γειώσεις, όχι επιστροφή του ρεύματος νημάτων από το σασί αλλά μέσω συνεστραμμένου ζεύγους καλωδίων, γείωση των ομοαξονικών από τη μία πλευρά, κοντές συνδέσεις πολύ κοντά στις βάσεις των λυχνιών και άλλα πολλά. Γιαννη jan41, ο ενισχυτής υπάρχει ακόμη και θα υπάρχει για πολύ αν δεν τον χαλάσουν οι "σάρακες"... Πρίν από λίγες μέρες άλλαξα τις βάσεις στις προενισχύτριες γιατί έκαναν θορύβους και τώρα δουλεύει τέλεια.

----------


## crown

Φιλε τρελε επιστημονα δωσε μου σε παρακαλω τα ακριβη στοιχια του Μ/Σ εξοδου και το ξεκιναω αμεσωs

----------


## crown

στο παραπανω σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικο του ενισχυτη εχουμε 12,6volt για την τροφοδοσια των νηματων των ecc82 η αντισταση ειναι 1ΩΜ/2WATT γιατι δεν φενεται καλα στο σχεδιο ειναι ωντοs ετσι πειτε μου.
επισηs αλλη ρωτηση σε αυτη την περιπτωση πωs συνδεονται τα ποδαρακια των 2 προενισχυτριων λυχνιων

----------


## crown

επισηs με τα 2 ποτενσιομετρα 1 ΜΩ τι ρυθμιζουμε

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η τροφοδοσία νημάτων των προενισχυτριών συνδέεται στα ποδαράκια 4 και 5. Η αντίσταση είναι 1Ω/5W αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστεί λίγο πειραματισμό ώστε να έχουμε 12,6V στα νήματα. Η πόλωση των EL34 ρυθμίζεται από τα τρίμερ των 100ΚΩ και οι αντιστάσεις του 1ΜΩ είναι τοποθετημένες στα τρίμερ έτσι ώστε αν χαλάσει το τρίμερ (δεν κάνει καλή επαφή ο δρομέας) να παίρνουν οι EL34 μεγάλη αρνητική πόλωση και να μην καίγονται. Το πρόβλημα αυτό έχει συμβεί παλιότερα σε λαμπάτο ενισχυτή και λύθηκε με αυτό το "πονηρό" κόλπο. Ο μ/Σ εξόδου έχει πρωτεύον 5ΚΩ, λήψεις για τα προστατευτικά πλέγματα στο 1/3 του μισού τυλίγματος πρωτεύοντος και προσαρμογή εξόδου 0-4-8Ω. Προφανώς, έχει 6 τμήματα πρωτεύοντος (σε σειρά) και 5 ή 7 τμήματα δευτερεύοντος (παράλληλα) πλεγμένα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## crown

το 9 απο το ποδαρακι των ecc82 δεν το δουλευουμε για τα νηματα?
και η συνδεσμολογια τουs ειναι σε σειρα?
επισηs εισαι σιγουροs οτι το παραπανω κυκλωμα δουλευει?
Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το ποδαράκι 9 είναι η μεσαία λήψη νημάτων και μένει στον αέρα (χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όταν τροφοδοτούμε με 6,3 βολτ). Ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει 10 χρόνια και πέρυσι του άλλαξα τις βάσεις των προενισχυτριών γιατί ήταν μεταχειρισμένες και είχαν αρχίσει να κάνουν τριξίματα. Τώρα είναι πάλι ΟΚ και δουλεύει, όπως δούλευε και παλιά. Δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτε...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παιδιά σήμερα το απόγευμα ήρθε σε φίλο μου ο παρακάτω ενισχυτής απο hong kong  σύνολο στα 600 € κομπλέ τον άκουσα και έπαθα πλάκα !!! ακολουθεί πόστ με χαρακτηριστικά

----------


## panos_panopoulos

σχέδια υπάρχουν , οι λάμπες είναι πολύ κοινές 
... ευκαιρία να τον αντιγράψουμε !!! 
απο http://www.yaqin.cn/en/products_hf.html 
 
 MC*-10L
* ● Adopt improve export load with name in charge of EL-34B make powerful rate enlarge newly. ●  dopt the ultra and linear work of recommending improved and put the circuit.  ● SRPP enlarges circuit and " long end type " phase inverter.  ● The output transformer adopts and imports the silicon steel sheet of audio frequency (0.35mm ) and high-quality enameled wire of high strength and winds the craft of making specially.  ● Machine this adopt foreign famous brand fevered special-purpose and electrolytic having polarity electric capacity and good Third Ring Road to make stereo all.  ● The main sound channel uses and imports the special-purpose large-scale volume electric potential device, have quiet background of music, the noise is low, there is no sound advantages of dyed and durabling etc. ● output power：≥52W&#215;2（8Ω） 
                              ● Lose true degree：≤2%(40W) 
                              ●frequency response：20Hz---60KHz
                                 (±1.5dB10W时）
                              ● SNR：≥85dB(A weight)
                              ● Valve: EL34B&#215;4  6N1&#215;4                              

  ●load impedance：8Ω or 4Ω
                              ●The power comsumption of power source:220W
                              ●signal inputs level:≤300mv

----------


## jan41

Μακρια απο κινεζικους λαμπατους ,[εκτως εξαιρεσεων] περα απο την ομορφη εμφανιση , πολλα προβληματα σε μικρο βαθος χρονου ,, εχω αρκετη εμπειρια απο αυτα τα ομορφα κατασκευασματα,,,,,,. :Huh:  ΙΜΗΟ..

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Τι μπορει να συμβεί ; να κάψει λάμπα επειδή είναι πουσαρισμένη; ή χρήση υλικών ΓΤΠ;

* ΥΓ να ζητήσω συγνώμη απο το τρελλό επιστήμονα που παρουσιάζει εδώ την κατασκευή του ! στην αρχή είδα για EL 34

----------


## jan41

Κατ` αρχας τα υλικα ειναι fake , σαν τα ρολογια  Rolex των 50 ευρω,, πυκνωτες επωνυμοι  δηθεν , αντιστασεις , ποτενσιομετρα γνωστης μαρκας, αλλα fake,,,λυχνιες οι πιο φτηνες κινεζικης παραγωγης,, Ενα μηχανημα στα 4 περιπου αντεχει σε εντονη λειτουργια, ειναι θεμα τυχης,,,Αλλα ειναι τα περισσοτερα εντυπωσιακα  σε εμφανιση..IMHO
 :Unsure:

----------


## λινκ 95,1

παιδια ειναι κυριως η φτηνοπλακετα που καιγεται απο την θερμοκρασια και μετα απο λιγο πας να βγαλεις τη λαμπα και σου μενει στο χερι η σπασμενη πλακετα!!!

----------


## jan41

> παιδια ειναι κυριως η φτηνοπλακετα που καιγεται απο την θερμοκρασια και μετα απο λιγο πας να βγαλεις τη λαμπα και σου μενει στο χερι η σπασμενη πλακετα!!!



Ω ναι ,,το εχω δει και αυτο,,,και οχι μονο σε κινεζικα λαμπατα... :Confused1: 
Ασχετοι μεν ,, και κερδοσκοποι κατασκευαστες  προσπαθουν να κατασκευασουν ενισχυτας με λυχνιες σαν solid state  , με φτηνες πλακετες , ξεχνωντας τα ρευματα θερμανσης , τις τασεις , τις θερμοκρασιες , και ολα τα αλλα που σχετιζονται με αυτο το ειδος.
Ασε που πολλα Brand names δηθεν σαν ευρωπαικα η αμερικανικα, ειναι φτιαγμενα φασον εκει, στην μακρινη ηπειρο του 2 δολλαρια μεροκαματο...
 :Confused1:

----------


## moutoulos

Για να μήν "χαλάμε" το πόστ του Δημήτρη, η συζήτηση για τον κινέζικο ενισχυτή εδώ.

----------


## tomhel

Επανερχομαι στο thread αυτο του τρελου επιστήμονα , γιατι μολις τωρα κανω τις πρώτες μου ακροάσεις με τον ενισχυτή που έφτιαξα βασει του σχεδιου του , και θα ηθελα αν γινετε να μου λυσει ορισμένες αποριες...
Με την πρωτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω ορισμένες φωτο απο το πρωτότυπο , ( πειραματική εντελως κατασκευή πανω σε κοντρα πλακε και ολα τα υλικά στον αέρα , αφου οσα σχεδια ξεκίνησα να υλοποιήσω με πλακέτες και πολυ ψαξιμο , αποδείχτηκαν οτι ηταν για πέταμα...)
Οι πρωτες εντυπώσεις ειναι αρκετα καλές , και μου φενετε οτι για μια τοσο ΄χυμα΄κατασκευη και εντελως αρρύθμιστος , ο ενισχυτής εχει αρκετα χαμηλη παραμόρφωση....( Ο Μ/ς εξοδου ειναι ενας άγνωστου προελεύσεως pp για el34 στα 35w..)
H βασικη μου ερωτηση στον 'αρχιμάστορα' του μηχανήματος ειναι για την ρύθμιση του ρεύματος ηρεμιας που εαν εχω καταλάβει καλα πρεπει να ειναι 30ma στα ακρα της αντίστασης της καθοδου στην el34..??
Eπισεις εαν γνωρίζει ( ας μου πει οποιος ισως ξερει ) ποιος πρεπει να ειναι ο Μ/ς εξόδου που πρεπει να παραγγείλω...
Βασικα κοιτάω κατι σε Hammond...αλλα δεν ξερω ποιον απο ολους..
Ολες οι γνώμες ειναι καλοδεχούμενες 
Και για το τελος εαν γνωρίζει καποιος να μου πει που θα παραγγείλω τον Μ/ς τροφοδοσιας ( εχω χρονια να ασχοληθώ με τις παραγγελίες σε τετοια πραγματα και εχω σχεδον ξεχασει τους παντες )
Να υποθεσω πως ο Γιατρας φτιάχνει ακομα ..??..και εαν ναι , τοροειδης να ειναι ο Μ/ς τροφοδοσιας...???? ( περιπου εαν γνωριζει κανεις το κοστος..??)
Ευχαριστώ πολυ τον φιλο δημητρη για το thread που εχει ανεβάσει , και με βοήθησε στο να καταλήξω εδω και να φτιάξω τον πρωτο μου 'λαμπατο'...
Πάντως ενα εχω να πω...
Εαν δεν ξερεις απο λαμπες , θα βρεις πολυ σαβούρα στο internet απο σχεδια που περισσότερο σε 'ταλαντωτες' πανε , παρα σε ενισχυτές...!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## tomhel

Μετα απο μια ωρα λειτουργίας ( να στρώσουν οι καινούριες λαμπες ) οι τασεις που πήρα ειναι οι εξης..
Ανοδος ( ποδαρακι 1 ) οδηγητικής - 64volt 
Aνοδος ( ποδ. 6 ) οδηγητικής - 204 volt (  16 volt - απο το κανονικο )
Ανοδος (ποδ. 1 ) ph.split - 140 volt
Ανοδος ( ποδ .6 ) ph.split - 146 volt ( 6 volt + απο το κανονικο)
Στα -34volt αρνητική ταση στα οδηγα της el34 , ρευμα στη καθοδο
πρωτη el34 - 0.36 στην αλλη el34 - 0.42..??? και αναλογη ταση στις καθοδους...
Μηπως μπορει να μου πει κάποιος εαν ειναι normal αυτες οι διαφορες , ( σε σχεση με το original σχεδιο ) και που οφειλονται..??
Να επισημάνω οτι αρκετα υλικα δεν ειναι σαν του σχεδιου π.χ
Οι 110Κ ( 220Κ/2 ) μπηκε μια 100Κ , η στην 750Ω στην καθοδο της ph.splter μπηκε μια ( 680+100= 780Ω )
Επισεις κατι σημαντικο που ξεχασα να αναφέρω ειναι οτι η εξοδος δεν δουλευει σαν ultra linear ( πεντοδιος , αφου ο Μ/ς δεν εχει ληψεις ) αλλα σαν τριοδος με 100Ω αντιστασεις ( ποδαρακι 4 με 100Ω στην ανοδο της el34 ,  στην ληψη του Μ/ς εξοδου )...


ΥΓ ...Sorry για τις πολλες ερωτήσεις , αλλα με τις λυχνίες ειμαι σχεδον ανίδεος...
Ειναι η πρωτη μου απόπειρα σε 'λαμπατη' κατασκευη μετα απο πολλα χρονια απραξιας στις κατασκευες...
Απλα μου ηρθε τωρα να φτιαξω κατι , που δεν ειχα φτιαξει παλια....

----------


## tomhel

Εδω ειναι ενας πινακας με τους Μ/ς εξοδου της Hammond σε PP που μπορω να παραγγειλω ...
Ποιος ταιριαζει περισσοτερο στο κυκλωμα..??

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε tomhel συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή. Λοιπόν, οι λάμπες σου (EL34) έχουν κάποια ασυμμετρία αφού έχεις κάποια διαφορά στα ρεύματα ηρεμίας. Με τα τρίμερ μπορείς να φέρεις ακριβώς ίσα τα ρεύματα ηρεμίας, γιαυτό εξάλλου έχουν προβλεφθεί. Οι τάσεις που μετράς είναι λογικές.

Η αντίσταση φορτίου από άνοδο σε άνοδο μπορεί να είναι 3,4 kΩ αλλά οποιαδήποτε τιμή μέχρι 5kΩ μπορεί να δουλέψει. Μάλιστα σε συμφέρει να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από 3,4kΩ ώστε να έχεις χαμηλότερη παραμόρφωση.

Οι μετασχηματιστές της Hammond 1650K και 1650N μου φαίνονται οι πιο κατάλληλοι. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν λήψεις για τα σκριν αλλά καλό είναι να ψάξεις για μετασχηματιστές ultra-linear (με λήψεις για τα σκριν).

Όλοι οι μετασχηματιστές της κατασκευής είχαν παραγγελθεί σε εργαστήρια που έχουν πια κλείσει. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για παραγγελίες συμβατικών μετασχηματιστών στον Rita Transformers (αναζήτησέ τον στο Google) και για torroidal στον Γιατρά.

Τέλος, αν δεν κάνεις την κατασκευή αυτή (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρόμοια) σε μεταλλικό σασί με καλές γειώσεις και κοντές συνδέσεις, σίγουρα θα έχεις προβλήματα θορύβων.

----------


## tomhel

Τρελε επιστήμονα , καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση απάντηση σου...
Καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια για εμένα να εχω κάποιον που ΄μυημένο΄στο ειδος που μπορει να με συμβουλεψει....
Η κατασκευή θα γινει σε πλακετα ( δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα παντα συχαινόμουν κατασκευές του 'αερα' , μαλλον κατάλοιπο απο το πολυ 'ελεκτορ'... :Tongue2: )
Η γειωση του ενισχυτή θα ειναι η ιδια που παντα χρησιμοποιούσα και στις κατασκευές των τρανζιστορατων ενισχυτών , δλδ μια συνεχής διαδρομη πιστας στο τυπωμένο και απο εκει σε μια και μονο γείωση στο σασι , με μονωμένες τις γειώσεις των εισόδων και εξόδων απο αυτο...
Εδω φενετε το τυπωμένο που εχω αρχισει να σχεδιάζω...


Το σασι δεν το εχω σκεφτει ακομα , αλλα προσανατολιζομαι σε αλουμινένιο σασι ( τυπου σχαρας ) οπως το δικο σου...
Το τροφοδοτικο θα υλοποιηθεί σε αλλη πλακετα με 2 σταθεροποιητές ( LM317 για τα 2 ζευγαρια των ecc ) και τα BU για την υψηλη ταση
Εκεινο που ΔΕΝ φενετε στο διαγραμματικό σου ειναι το πλεγμα του Μ/ς για την αρνητικη ταση ( οπως και το ρευμα του ) αλλα υποθέτω πως για να βγαλει με πλήρη ανόρθωση 50v θα ειναι 35ac με ρυμα..?? ( 500mA..??)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το είχα προσέξει, πραγματικά δεν είχα σημειώσει την τάση  του τυλίγματος πόλωσης. Είναι 40V/100mA και με την ανόρθωση ανεβαίνει γύρω στα 50-55VDC. Πολύ ωραία η πλακέτα σου αλλά να είσαι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικός για λάθη στο τυπωμένο γιατί μετά την αποχάλκωση διορθώνονται δύσκολα.

----------


## lazarost

Και οι δυο Μ/Τες αυτοι εχουν εξτρα συνδεση για τα σκρην 40%

----------


## tomhel

> Και οι δυο Μ/Τες αυτοι εχουν εξτρα συνδεση για τα σκρην 40%



Να υποθέσω Λάζαρε οτι εννοείς τους Hammond...?
Όποτε σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του Δημήτρη εφόσον οι hammond είναι και u.linear ο πιο καταλληλος ειναι ο 1650N 60W/4k3..
Ωραια , παμε καλα... :Cool:

----------


## tomhel

Εδω ειναι και 2 φωτο απο το πρωτότυπο ...
Μια εντελως χυμα κατασκευή ( για να δουμε πως θα δουλεψει το σχεδιο ) η οποία όμως ειναι και η μοναδικη μετα απο πολλες που τελικα δουλεψε τελεια...
Φενετε η πλακετα του σταθ/μενου τροφοδοτικου ( 2*12v6 και 325/400v )



Εδω φενετε ο Μ/ς εξοδου ( SO.BEL δεκαετια 80... :Tongue: ) και οι λαμπες...

----------


## IOANNIS

μπραβο!!!  απο την πλακετα του σταθ/μενου τροφοδοτικου, φαινετε οτι εισαι μερακλης στις δουλειες σου!!!  :Smile: 
οι EL34 αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι της JJ?? αν ναι πως σου φαινονται απο ακουστικης πλευρας, οι λαμπες αυτες???

----------


## tomhel

Τhnx Ιωαννη....
Οι κατασκευές μου θελω απλα να μην ειναι 'χυμαδιο' , και προσέχω πολυ να κανω καλη εξοικονόμηση χωρου και 'νοικοκυριού' σε οτι και εαν φτιάξω...
Βασικα εχω το κολλημα να μου αρεσει οπτικα οτι και εαν στησω... :Blush: 
Οι λαμπες ειναι JJ αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω ακουστικό κριτήριο αφου δεν εχω ξανακούσει λάπατο ενισχυτή και το πρωτότυπο που εφτιαξα ειχε κρίσιμες ατέλειες , οπως η ποιοτητα του Μ/ς εξοδου καθως και στην τροφοδοσία του ( ο Μ/ς της υψηλής ειναι μολις 200mA , μετα απο καμια ωρα λειτουργίας ειχε ζεσταθεί αρκετα)
  Εξαλλου με ένα μετριο και μικρό ηχειο ραφιου που εχω για δοκιμες ( ενα 6inch woofer με ένα tweeter ) της NAD , δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις πολλα πραγματα..
  Παντως από ότι και να ακουγα , εντυπωση μου εκανε η ‘ζεστασια’ των μεσεων…
  Γενικα εχω την αίσθηση ότι ο ηχος του πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ζεστός…

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο φίλε tomhel, προχώρα, καλά τα κατάφερες ως εδώ. Ο παλιός Μ/Σ SOBEL δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους Hammond και εφόσον ο Hammond έχει λήψεις για τα σκριν, χρησιμοποίησέ τον χωρίς δισταγμό. Προτίμησε αυτόν που αντέχει 60W για να έχεις περιθώριο αν χρειαστεί να μεγαλώσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## lazarost

Αν μπορεις να αλλαξεις και τον τροφοδοσιας γιατι ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα 
παιρνεις καθαρα περιπου το 100-110mA γ'αυτο αλλωστε και ζεσταινετε.
Η καλυτερη λυση θα ειναι παραγγελια στο Γιατρα ενα τοροιδη για τροφοδοσια
και να σου παρεχει τουλαχιστον 250mA συνεχες.
Μ/Τ εξοδου αλλα και λυχνιες μπορεις να βρεις εδω www.tube-town.net
σε καλες τιμες και με λογικα μεταφορικα.
Ειναι Γερμανια αλλα στην σελιδα του εχει δυνατοτητα και Αγγλικα.
Απλα ενημερωτικα .........
Καλη δουλιτσα στην κατασκευη.

----------


## tomhel

Μόλις τελείωσαν και πλακέτες ( psu και ενισχυτής...)
Mιας και ακολουθώ μια ευκολη και φθηνη διαδικασία λεω να κανω ενα νεο ποστ , κάτι σαν οδηγο....

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...154#post303154


( Δεν ξερω αν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν ή αν το εχω βαλει στο σωστό σημειο )

----------


## tomhel

Ακομα μια ερωτηση προς τους γνώστες...
Εγινε η παραγγελία ( στον γιατρα ) του τοροιδη Μ/ς τροφοδοσιας , και σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω αντι των Hammond , τοροειδης εξόδου της amplimo..
http://www.amplimo.nl/index.php?page...id=134&lang=en

Eχω ακούσει πολύ καλα λογια για αυτους και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας..
Ο συγκεκριμένος ειναι ultra με λήψεις στα 40%...@ 4 kΩ
 * SPECIFICATIONS  *   			 		 		 			 Typenumber 			 			 			 3A524-UL   			
 			 		 		 			 Power rating 			 40W  		 		 			 Primary Raa: 			 4000 Ω 		 		 			 			 			 Secondaries :  			 			 			 0 - 4Ω - 8Ω 		 		 			 -3dB Frequency range : 			 			 			* 15 - 33.000Hz* 
 			 		 		 			 Ultran linear taps : 			 40% 		 		 			 Application : 			 4x EL84 or
			 2x EL34/6L6/6550/KT66/KT88 		 		 			 diameter : 			 			 			 91mm   			
 			 		 		 			 height : 			 35mm  		 		 			   		 		 			 			 			 mounting materials supplied !  			

Επισεις θα ήθελα να μου πειτε εαν υπαρχει κανενα πρόβλημα με 3 τοροειδης μ/ς ( τους 2 εξοδου και στην μεση ο ισχυος - λογω ισχυρών μαγνητικών πεδιων ) και πάθουμε καμια πλακα...

----------


## lazarost

Οι τοροιδης για εξοδο λενε οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι.
Εχουν πολυ μεγαλο ευρος συχνοτητας αποκρισεως αλλα τι να το κανω ?
Στα χαρακτηριστικα του βλεπω οτι ειναι +- 3db 15Hz-33KHz
Ενω οι Hammond ειναι +-1db 20Hz-20KHz
Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω κλασικους.
Τωρα για θεμα παρεμβολων απο μαγνητικα πεδια με αυτους δεν θα εχει προβλημα.
Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου.

----------


## Giannis511

Καλή σας ημέρα. Αν και αρκετός ο καιρός από το τελευταίο ποστ, επαναφέρω  στο προσκήνιο το θρεντ, μιας που έχει ανάψει το ενδιαφέρον μου να στήσω  έναν λαμπάτο τελικό. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν στο συγκεκριμένο  ενισχυτή θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί ένα κύκλωμα ρύθμισης υψηλών και  χαμηλών (μπασόπριμα) συχνοτήτων σαν αυτό το επισημασμένο στο λινκ που παραθέτω. Υποθέτω πως  αυτό πρέπει να μπει ανάμεσα στα δύο σκέλη της πρώτης ΕCC82.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες, για τη ρύθμιση της τάσης πόλωσης, με ποιό τρόπο γίνεται;

http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Lese.../Schaltung.gif

----------


## Costis Ni

> Καλή σας ημέρα. Αν και αρκετός ο καιρός από το τελευταίο ποστ, επαναφέρω  στο προσκήνιο το θρεντ, μιας που έχει ανάψει το ενδιαφέρον μου να στήσω  έναν λαμπάτο τελικό. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν στο συγκεκριμένο  ενισχυτή θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί ένα κύκλωμα ρύθμισης υψηλών και  χαμηλών (μπασόπριμα) συχνοτήτων σαν αυτό το επισημασμένο στο λινκ που παραθέτω. Υποθέτω πως  αυτό πρέπει να μπει ανάμεσα στα δύο σκέλη της πρώτης ΕCC82.
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες, για τη ρύθμιση της τάσης πόλωσης, με ποιό τρόπο γίνεται;
> 
> http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Lese.../Schaltung.gif



Oχι, δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι όπως είναι, γιατί τα πυθμιστικά για μπασσόπριμα έχουν μεγάλη απώλεια. Απα θέλει ακόμα ένα σταδιο για να τα οδηγήσεις.
Αλλος λόγος, πιό βασικός είναι οτι αν τα βάλεις σε σημείο που βρίσκεται μέσα στο βρόχο ανασύζευξης, η ανάδραση θα προσπαθήσει να αναστρέψει την "παραμόρφωση" που πας να ρυθμίσεις. Περισσότερα εδώ

http://www.angelfire.com/electronic/...mp-Tone-A.html

----------


## Giannis511

Επομένως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν εφικτό με έναν προενισχυτή γραμμής αυτούσιο πριν τον ενισχυτή π.χ.;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Επομένως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν εφικτό με έναν προενισχυτή γραμμής αυτούσιο πριν τον ενισχυτή π.χ.;



Ναί βέβαια. Πρόσεξε όμως να μην κάνει και ενίσχυση τάσης, γιατί θα το μπουκώνει. Ακόμα καλύτερα σχεδίασε όλα αυτα μαζί και βάλε τα μπασόπριμα πρίν το πρώτο στάδιο του "τελικού". Δες το λινκ, εξηγεί όλτ την αλυσιδα, και έχει και σχέδιο για ρυθμιστικά.

----------


## apog

επαναφέρω και εγώ το θέμα.
Φίλε tomhel την ολοκλήρωσες τελικά την κατασκευή; Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις εντυπώσεις και να δώσεις κάποια στοιχεία σχετικά με τους μετ/στες εξόδου και τροφοδοσίας; 





> Ακομα μια ερωτηση προς τους γνώστες...
> Εγινε η παραγγελία ( στον γιατρα ) του τοροιδη Μ/ς τροφοδοσιας , και σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω αντι των Hammond , τοροειδης εξόδου της amplimo..
> http://www.amplimo.nl/index.php?page...id=134&lang=en
> 
> Eχω ακούσει πολύ καλα λογια για αυτους και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας..
> Ο συγκεκριμένος ειναι ultra με λήψεις στα 40%...@ 4 kΩ
>  * SPECIFICATIONS  *                                               Typenumber                                        3A524-UL               
>                                              Power rating              40W                                 Primary Raa:              4000 Ω                                                          Secondaries :                                         0 - 4Ω - 8Ω                                -3dB Frequency range :                                       * 15 - 33.000Hz* 
>                                              Ultran linear taps :              40%                                Application :              4x EL84 or
> ...

----------


## apog

Καλησπέρα.
Επειδή ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή του εν λόγω ενισχυτή θα ήθελα να εκφράσω μια απορία στα έμπειρα μέλη του φόρουμ. Επειδή δεν βρήκα bu508*f* για την σταθεροποίηση της υψηλής, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω bu508*af* που βρήκα? Συγγνώμη για την ερώτηση εαν είναι χαζή αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα χαρακτηριστικά από τα pdf των τρανζίστορ που κατέβασα. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## apog

Καλημέρα..
Έχω ξεκινήσει και κατασκευάζω τον εν λόγω ενισχυτή.  Εχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό και μετράω λοιπόν τις τάσεις για να δω αν είμαι οκ πριν συνεχίσω. όλα καλά λοιπον εκτός από τα 12.6 volt όπου εγώ μετράω περίπου 15. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λιγο με την αντίσταση?
Ευχαριστώ.





> Η τροφοδοσία νημάτων των προενισχυτριών συνδέεται στα ποδαράκια 4 και 5. Η αντίσταση είναι 1Ω/5W αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστεί λίγο πειραματισμό ώστε να έχουμε 12,6V στα νήματα. Η πόλωση των EL34 ρυθμίζεται από τα τρίμερ των 100ΚΩ και οι αντιστάσεις του 1ΜΩ είναι τοποθετημένες στα τρίμερ έτσι ώστε αν χαλάσει το τρίμερ (δεν κάνει καλή επαφή ο δρομέας) να παίρνουν οι EL34 μεγάλη αρνητική πόλωση και να μην καίγονται. Το πρόβλημα αυτό έχει συμβεί παλιότερα σε λαμπάτο ενισχυτή και λύθηκε με αυτό το "πονηρό" κόλπο. Ο μ/Σ εξόδου έχει πρωτεύον 5ΚΩ, λήψεις για τα προστατευτικά πλέγματα στο 1/3 του μισού τυλίγματος πρωτεύοντος και προσαρμογή εξόδου 0-4-8Ω. Προφανώς, έχει 6 τμήματα πρωτεύοντος (σε σειρά) και 5 ή 7 τμήματα δευτερεύοντος (παράλληλα) πλεγμένα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Καλημέρα..
> Έχω ξεκινήσει και κατασκευάζω τον εν λόγω ενισχυτή.  Εχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό και μετράω λοιπόν τις τάσεις για να δω αν είμαι οκ πριν συνεχίσω. όλα καλά λοιπον εκτός από τα 12.6 volt όπου εγώ μετράω περίπου 15. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λιγο με την αντίσταση?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Υποθέτω οτι μετράς υπό φορτίο, δηλαδή με τις λυχνίες συνδεμένες. Αν είναι έτσι βάλε μια πιό μεγάλη αντίσταση, θα το βρείς πειραματικά.

----------


## apog

Καλησπέρα κ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.
Τελείωσα το ένα κανάλι και είπα να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές. Όμως κατά την τροφοδοσία μου καίει την ασφάλεια 1,5Α, ένδειξη μεγάλου ρεύματος. Αφού έκανα πολλούς ελέγχους για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα δεν βρήκα πουθενά πρόβλημα. Εβαλα λοιπόν μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως στην τροφοδοσία και ανακάλυψα ότι στιγμιαία η λάμπα φωτίζει και στην συνέχεια σβήνει χωρίς πλέον να έχω πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια και το κυκλωμα δουλέυει οκ.
Να βάλω μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια? Είναι θέμα μεγάλου ρεύματος εκκίνησης?
Να σημειώσω ότι η ασφάλεια που είχα ήταν 1,5Α βραδείας τήξεως.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spirakos

Αν στη τροφοδοσια εχεις μεγαλο τοροειδη χρειαζεσαι ενα κυκλωματακι ομαλης εκκινησης για να μη σου καιει την ασφαλεια, και να μη πεφτει και η ασφαλεια του δωματιου αργοτερα

----------


## apog

ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι τοροειδης 300va ακριβώς όπως αυτός που είχε δείξει ο tomhel σε αντίστοιχη κατασκευή


Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ομαλή εκκίνηση...

----------


## spirakos

Οπως γραφει πανω και ο κατασκευαστης θελει ασφαλεια 3Α βραδειας, αλλα με ομαλη εκκινηση θα ειναι οκ και η 1.5Α
Εγω εχω κανει το παρακατω, αλλα κυκλοφορουν και αλλα σχεδια
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57676

----------


## apog

ok. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα δοκιμάσω με μία 3Α προς το παρόν

----------


## apog

ολοκλήρωσα την κατασκευή και είπα να κάνω τις πρώτες δοκιμές.
Εβαλα τις προενισχύτριες πρώτα και έδωσα τάση για να μετρήσω τα νήματα. 12,2volt και οι λάμπες άναψαν. Μάλλον θέλει λίγο παραπάνω όμως.Πρέπει να μικρύνω την 1Ω?
Στη συνέχεια έβαλα και τις ελ34 και εδώ άρχισαν τα περίεργα. Ανάβουν μόνο οι 2 από τις 4 και μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα αρχίζει ένας περίεργος θόρυβος μάλλον από τον τοροειδή οπότε και βγάζω την τροφοδοσία.
Έχω κάνει ένα σχεδιάγραμμα με τις λάμπες. Αυτές που ανάβουν είναι μόνο οι 2 και 3. Έχω σχεδιάσει και τον τρόπο που έχω τροφοδοτήσει τα νήματα με 6,3ac. 
Υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος?

----------


## KOKAR

αν αλλάξεις τις λάμπες που ανάβουν και βάλεις τις άλλες το πρόβλημα παραμένει ?

----------


## apog

ναι δυστυχώς το δοκίμασα.
και κάποια στιγμή έκανε σπίθα και έκαψε την 0,5Α από το ένα κανάλι.

----------


## apog

ok. άλλαξα τα καλώδια στα νήματα των δύο λυχνιών που δεν άναβαν και μια χαρά τώρα...
βραχυκυκλώνω στη γη την είσοδο και χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο μετράω τάση στις αντιστάσεις 10Ω έτσι ώστε να έχω δυναμικό 0,3v και άρα 0,3/10=30ma ρεύμα ηρεμίας..
Μεταβάλλοντας τα τριμεράκια το εύρος δυναμικού που μπορώ να πετύχω είναι από 0,08v έως 0,12v και στα δύο κανάλια, άρα ρεύμα ηρεμίας από 8 έως 12 ma. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## apog

τελικά το βρήκα. έπρεπε στον hammond να μπουν τα 2 ζευγη ανόδου-σκριν σε συγκεκριμένη λάμπα το καθένα, πράγμα το οποίο δεν το ήξερα αλλά και ούτε το είχα διαβάσει πουθενά. Τέλος καλό όλα ΠΟΛΥ καλά. Δεν έχω βόμβο καθόλου, ρύθμισα τα ρεύματα στα 30ma  και μια δοκιμή που τον έκανα με κάτι ηχεία κασώνια που έχω έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Βουρ για ηχεία τώρα  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ στο φόρουμ για τις πληροφορίες.
Να πω επίσης ότι λάμπες έβαλα τις ρώσικες mullard γιατί διάβασα σε πολλά φόρουμ τα καλύτερα σχόλια από διαφορους χρήστες.
Χαίρομαι που έχω ένα τέτοιο κόσμημα στο σαλόνι μου.
Α! ρίξτε και καμμια ιδέα για ηχεία  :Wink:

----------


## spirakos

Καλες ακροασεις λοιπον
Οσο για τη φιρμα, ηχητικα, ειναι θεμα γουστου

----------


## apog

να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο. στο κυκλωμα υπαρχει σταθεροποιηση τασης και φαινεται οτι μετα την σταθεροποιηση εχει 325volt. εγώ γιατί μετράω εκεί 300volt περίπου? ενω στην υψηλή έχω 400volt περίπου? θα παρακαλούσα πολύ επειδή με νοιάζει να μαθαίνω κιόλας να μου εξηγήσει καποιος γιατί με τις διόδους zener δεν επιτυγχάνω την τάση των 325volt?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο. στο κυκλωμα υπαρχει σταθεροποιηση τασης και φαινεται οτι μετα την σταθεροποιηση εχει 325volt. εγώ γιατί μετράω εκεί 300volt περίπου? ενω στην υψηλή έχω 400volt περίπου? θα παρακαλούσα πολύ επειδή με νοιάζει να μαθαίνω κιόλας να μου εξηγήσει καποιος γιατί με τις διόδους zener δεν επιτυγχάνω την τάση των 325volt?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



      Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να τραβαει το φορτιο δλδ ο ενισχυτης περισσοτερο ρευμα , σιγουρεψου οτι τα ρευματα ηρεμιας των EL34 ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενα , εαν ειναι ενταξει , τοτε για καποιο αλλο λογο θα εχεις παραπανω πτωση τασης στα ακρα της 470Ω /2 βαττ που ειναι πριν τα τρανζιστορ σταθεροποιησης η  κατι δεν παει καλα με το τροφοδοτικο , δες το τροφοδοτικο χωρις φορτιο τι ταση βγαζει και μετρα την πτωση τασης πανω στην 470Ω με και χωρις φορτιο .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Σορρυ , ακυρο αυτο με τα ρευματα των EL34 ( βιαστικα το ειδα ) αφου το τροφοδοτικο δινει στα επομενα σταδια , τα αλλα που σου ειπα ισχυουν , δλδ απομωνωσε το τροφοδοτικο απο το φορτιο και μετρα τις τασεις που σου ειπα .
 Δες εαν πανω στις ζενερ εχεις ακριβως 325 βολτ .

----------


## apog

to τροφοδοτικο ειναι οκ.. επισης να σου πω οτι και χωρις φορτιο που μετραω την ταση παλι την βρισκω περιπου 300volt. μετρησα και την ταση στα ακρα καθε ζενερ και ειναι περιπου 50v. Γιατι?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Η ταση πανω σε ολες τις ζενερ ποσα βολτ ειναι ?
 Α και κατι αλλο τα τρανζιστορ ειναι BU508F και τα δυο ?

----------


## apog

ειναι και αυτη περιπου 300volt..

----------


## Dimitris AR

Καταλαβα , με 3mA ρευμα δεν πολωνονται σωστα οι ζενερ , γιαυτο εχεις χαμηλοτερη ταση , ασε που το ρευμα βασης του BU508F σου γονατιζει λιγο την ταση , μικρυνε λιγο την 33ΚΩ καντην 30ΚΩ και θα εχεις 325 Βολτ .

----------


## apog

α γεια σου!!! αυτο ηθελα τωρα να σου πω.. να μικρυνω λιγο την αντισταση 33κ γιατι με 3ma ρευμα οντως σκεφτηκα οτι μπορεί να μην πολώνονται οι ζενερ.. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.. Θα πάρω αντίσταση και θα σου πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Τωρα που στο ειπα το σκεφτηκες  :Smile:  , γιατι δεν το σκεφτηκες πριν ?

----------


## apog

το ειχα σκεφτει να σου πω την αληθεια, αλλα φοβηθηκα μην πεταξω κανα μαργαριταρι γιατι δεν εχω και μεγαλη εμπειρια... Παντως σε ευχαριστω ειλικρινα, να ηξερες ποσο χρονο εχω αφιερωσει σημερα διαβαζοντας στο δικτυο κυκλωματα σταθεροποιησης τασης.. Καλο μου εκανε  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris AR

Kαλο ειναι να λεμε τις σκεψεις μας , εστω και εαν νομιζουμε οτι μπορει να ειναι λαθος η να ειναι καποια χαζομαρα , μονο ετσι μαθαινουμε ολοι , σε ευχαριστω και εγω και περιμενω να με ενημερωσεις οταν βαλεις την 30ΚΩ , μπορει να χρειαστει να την κανεις και 27ΚΩ θα δουμε ομως πρωτα πως θα παει με την 30ΚΩ .

----------

apog (16-02-13)

----------


## apog

> Kαλο ειναι να λεμε τις σκεψεις μας , εστω και εαν νομιζουμε οτι μπορει να ειναι λαθος η να ειναι καποια χαζομαρα , μονο ετσι μαθαινουμε ολοι , σε ευχαριστω και εγω και περιμενω να με ενημερωσεις οταν βαλεις την 30ΚΩ , μπορει να χρειαστει να την κανεις και 27ΚΩ θα δουμε ομως πρωτα πως θα παει με την 30ΚΩ .



Λοιπον έβαλα την 27 κω στη θεση της 33κω και τώρα μετράω χωρίς φορτίο 335volt! μαλιστα μετραω την ταση στα ακρα καθε ζενερ και σε 2 απο αυτες ειναι 83V, σε μια 84v και στην τεταρτη εδειξε ακομα και 84,8volt.. δεν θα επρεπε να βλεπω μεγιστο 82v στην καθε μία?
Δεν έχω και τις λάμπες τώρα εδώ για να δω τι συμβαίνει με φορτίο.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Φυσιολογικο ειναι να εχεις διαφορετικες τασεις πανω στην καθε ζενερ , διοτι εχουν ανοχες , μπορεις να  πειραματιστεις και να αλλαξεις καποιες απο αυτες μεχρι να βγαλει το τροφοδοτικο σου 325V ( τωρα εαν δεν ειναι ακριβως 325V δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος ας ειναι και 327V αλλα 335V ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα ) , η ταση θα πρεπει να παραμεινει ιδια με και χωρις το φορτιο διοτι το φορτιο με τις προενισχυτριες /driver λαμπες δεν τραβαει πολυ ρευμα , ενω εαν απο αυτο το τροφοδοτικο τροφοδοτουσες τις μεγαλες λαμπες τοτε θα επεφτε η ταση του τροφοδοτικου , διοτι θα ειχες μεγαλη πτωση τασης πανω στην 470Ω . 

  Υ.Γ δοκιμασε να βαλεις 2 αντιστασεις 15ΚΩ στην σειρα να δεις τι θα βγαλει το τροφοδοτικο σου .

----------


## apog

Λοιπον Δημήτρη δοκιμασα να αλλάξω και στο άλλο κανάλι την 33κ με 27κ γιατί μέχρι στιγμής πειραματιζόμουν στο ένα κανάλι. Το αποτέλεσμα ειναι ότι στο ένα κανάλι μετράω 328volt και στο άλλο κανάλι 335volt. Μετράω λοιπόν τις τάσεις στις ζένερ και βρίσκω ότι στο πρώτο κανάλι των 328v οι τάσεις τους κυμαίνονται από 81,5 εως 83volt ενώ στο άλλο κανάλι όπως ήδη σου είπα μετράω από 82,5 έως 85volt.. Άρα λοιπόν καταλήγουμε ότι θέλουν αλλαγή κάποιες ζένερ διότι προφανώς έχει να κάνει με την ανοχή τους. Σωστά?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ναι , αυτο σου ειπα στο ποστ #72 , η ανοχη που εχουν η ζενερ φταιει , τωρα πολωνονται σωστα με την 27ΚΩ .

----------

apog (17-02-13)

----------


## apog

Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο Δημήτρη και όποιος άλλος φίλος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει.. Προσπαθώ να βάλω και δύο magic eye λυχνίες για vu-meter. βρήκα λοιπόν το παρακάτω σχέδιο στο δίκτυο

αγόρασα και δύο em87 λυχνίες με χαρακτηριστικά όπως φαίνονται στο παρακάτω σχήμα

Η λάμπα θέλει 250v και τραβάει 1,8ma. Αρα λοιπόν στο σχηματικό επειδή έχει 365v τάση βάζει μια 68κ οπότε στα άκρα της πτώση τάσης 1,8*68=122 οποτε τελικά παίρνει 365-122=243volt. To ίδιο κάνω και εγώ στο σχέδιο του ενισχυτή. Παίρνω τάση από την σταθεροποιημένη 325v του ενισχυτή και με μια αντίσταση 39κ (πτώση τάσης 39*1,8=70v) έχω τελικά τάση στην λάμπα 325-70=255v. Ομως οταν τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι η τάση στην άνοδο φτάνει τα 325v και μετά αρχιζει να κατεβαίνει μέχρι να μηδενιστεί σχεδόν και η λάμπα σβήνει. Γιατι συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## apog

Σύμφωνα με το σχήμα η λάμπα θέλει 0......-10v για να άγει.. Αυτή η τάση θα προέλθει από την έξοδο των ηχείων μου? εγώ πάντως βάζω τον ενισχυτή να παίξει και αυξάνοντας την ένταση δεν μετράω καμιά τάση στην έξοδο των ηχείων.. Γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Δημητρη , βρηκα απο τα data της em87 το παρακατω pinout , το σχεδιο που εχεις ποσταρει δεν συμβαδιζει με τα data ( δες πιν 6 στο ενα και και πιν 2 στο αλλο  ) , επισης αυτη η ταση που παιρνεις απο την εξοδο του ενισχυτη δεν μετριεται με πολυμετρο διοτι ειναι ηχος , τα πολυμετρα μετρανε ac ταση με συχνοτητα π.χ 50-60Ηz αλλα και 1ΚΗz μπορουν να μετρησουν ( ισως και παραπανω , προσωπικα δεν ετυχε να  δοκιμασω πανω απο 1ΚΗz ) , συνθετο ομως σημα που αποτελειται απο πολλες συχνοτητες οπως ειναι ο ηχος δεν μπορουν να το μετρησουν .

----------


## apog

> Δημητρη , βρηκα απο τα data της em87 το παρακατω pinout , το σχεδιο που εχεις ποσταρει δεν συμβαδιζει με τα data ( δες πιν 6 στο ενα και και πιν 2 στο αλλο  ) , επισης αυτη η ταση που παιρνεις απο την εξοδο του ενισχυτη δεν μετριεται με πολυμετρο διοτι ειναι ηχος , τα πολυμετρα μετρανε ac ταση με συχνοτητα π.χ 50-60Ηz αλλα και 1ΚΗz μπορουν να μετρησουν ( ισως και παραπανω , προσωπικα δεν ετυχε να  δοκιμασω πανω απο 1ΚΗz ) , συνθετο ομως σημα που αποτελειται απο πολλες συχνοτητες οπως ειναι ο ηχος δεν μπορουν να το μετρησουν .



Λοιπον φίλε Δημήτρη τελικά είχα ένα βραχυκύκλωμα σε δύο ποδαρακια της λυχνίας και γι αυτό είχα αυτή την παράξενη συμπεριφορά της. Αφού το διόρθωσα λοιπόν, πήρα και είσοδο από την άνοδο της el34 με έναν διαιρέτη τάσης και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα (στο ένα κανάλι):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPGWw...ature=youtu.be

----------


## toliis69

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι έτοιμος να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή του ενισχυτή του τρελού επιστήμονα , και θα ήθελα  να ρωτήσω τα εξής για την τροφοδοσία. Είναι καλύτερο να ακολουθήσω πιστά το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού , ή να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο άλλο για την σταθεροποίηση της υψηλής και των νημάτων των προενισχυτριών? Το τροφοδοτικό που παρουσιάζει εδώ ο Δημήτρης μου φαίνεται πολύ απλοικό , ΟΜΩΣ......καθότι άσχετος μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι σαν αυτό της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας. Θα κερδίσω κάτι ή τζάμπα κόπος?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορείτε να κάνετε ότι θέλετε. Τα νήματα των προενισχυτριών δεν χρειάζονται σταθεροποιημένη τάση αλλά απλώς ανορθωμένη και εξομαλυμένη. Η ευαισθησία του δεν είναι πάρα πολύ υψηλή (350mVrms), οπότε και κάποια μικρή κυμάτωση (πχ 0,5 βολτ) στην τάση νημάτων δεν προκαλεί προβλήματα. Ομως πρέπει να είναι 12,6 βολτ για την μακροβιότητα των λυχνιών.  Όσο για τη σταθεροποίηση τάσης των προενισχυτριών, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ότι σας αρέσει, ακόμη και σταθεροποιήτριες λυχνίες αερίου, αν θέλετε. Πειραματιστείτε ελεύθερα! Ο ενισχυτής μου ακόμη λειτουργεί χωρίς προβλήματα. Προσέξτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε άριστης ποιότητας υλικά, ιδιαίτερα αυτό αφορά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές διότι ο χρόνος ζωής τους δεν είναι μεγάλος.

----------

airgeorge (18-02-22), 

toliis69 (18-02-22)

----------


## toliis69

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη !

----------

